# Working On A Glued Up  8  Stave  Travel Mug



## W.Y. (Oct 28, 2008)

Started with the glued up cherry and walnut staves like this .







First I turned a couple jam plugs for the holes in the ends.








Then I rounded the blank and made a tenon for a chuck.









Put it in a chuck and got set up for hollowing out the inside. 







Here it is hollowed out and tenon cut tenon for the lip of the S S insert.







Reversed it and put top into chuck in expanstion mode before parting off the bottom. 






Turned a slightly tapered plug for the bottom.






Glued plug in place and turned a concave in the bottom and sanded it it to same 4000 grit as the rest of it. 







Next will be 5 or 6 coats of polyurethene and then fasten the S S liner into it.
W.Y.


----------



## amosfella (Oct 28, 2008)

very cool!!!!!!!!  Nice job.


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the photos, looks like it will make a great mug.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice.  I don't think you'll come across to many folks that have turned there own mug.


----------



## jkoehler (Oct 28, 2008)

that looks great.
i was wondering. where did you get the plans for the turning support?
i have been trying to find some plans in order to make one.


----------



## nwcatman (Oct 28, 2008)

ditto on the support plans. and....what angle are the staves cut at?


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 28, 2008)

nwcatman;



> ditto on the support plans. and....what angle are the staves cut at?
> __________________


 
22.5 degrees

jkoehler;
I made the steady rest myself from putting plans from various sources together to my own liking. The wheels are used roller blade wheels.
There have been many  topics about making  steady rests on my Woodworking Friends site with different design arrangements  and I think there might also be a tutorial about one in my tutorials board.
Those steady rests are an essential piece of equipment for projects like this and they can be made from odds and ends of scrap wood  and a couple bucks worth of wheels  from a used clothing/etc store. You buy  the pair of skates and use the wheels and chuck the rest out. 

W.Y.


----------



## tommyd (Oct 28, 2008)

jkoehler said:


> that looks great.
> i was wondering. where did you get the plans for the turning support?
> i have been trying to find some plans in order to make one.



here is a picture of a steady rest made at one of our meetings but i don't have the plans for it. they are made out of T stock ( I think thats what they are called) and wheels off roller blades


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 28, 2008)

Tom;
That looks good. They are actually a no brainer to make  and there are more designs of them than you can shake a stick at :wink:.
Was your picture taken before you supplied a means of locking the rails in place to keep the  wheels against the wood  or maybe it is on the back side and not shown .

W.Y.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 28, 2008)

William ....  Hi, we've never met before .. but, it's good meeting you! 

I have a friendly suggestion for you.  You've come this far with all of the pictures and descriptions of the steps for turning the mug, right?  Well, here's an idea ..... how about writing it all up as a tutorial and submitting it to our IAP Library.  It would really be a significant contribution to the members.  

Plus, it would be the first "mug tutorial" in our archives.  

Thanks so much!  If you need any help writing the tutorial, don't hesitate to ask.  I'll be glad to help you with it.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure Al, I could do that for you to put in the IAP library. I was thinking of making a tutorial of it to put in my own tutorials board as well at Woodworking Friends after I get the finish on it and final pictures taken .
I would prefer to put it into a pdf but am not sure how to do that.
Is there a way to do it without going to the expense of a program . ? 
Are there any easy ways to do that with an easy to follow program ? 
Can I copy and paste something like I have described above and paste it into a site that will turn it into a pdf or would I have to do it step by step like I have so far. 

W.Y.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 29, 2008)

William,
a free and easy to use PDF converter can be found at

http://www.daneprairie.com/


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 29, 2008)

Leap ;
Thanks for that link . 
I found however that I needed a good  Office program to work in conjunction with it so I have spent many hours searching for one and have finally got everything downloaded    so that I will be able to make up tutorials quite easily.
W.Y.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pictures of some great work! You make it look so simple. Be sure to post a picture of the finished product!


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 29, 2008)

William.  Very nice mug.  Like your choices of wood.  I've thought about making some for a long time but haven't gotten around to it.  Have one question tho.  I know it can be done either way but why didn't you turn it into a cylinder before turning the inside?  Wouldn't it keep the steady rest more even & maybe more centered?


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.html  Jeff.  here's some.  Scroll down to "chucks"


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77C46.pdf  Doc.  Here's the one Woodcraft has to go along with their mug kits.  They've also got a video.  Altho this stuff is here, I'd still like to see William make one of his own.  He's a very talanted man.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 29, 2008)

William, my friend .... I spent a little time at your website.  I have two words for you ......  Holy Smokes!!    

By the way, I hope you don't mind my talking about your work in the Casual Conversation forum.  :biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 29, 2008)

Here it is almost finished . Six coats of poly on the outside and one heavy seal coat of poly on the inside.
Only thing left to do now is to give the finish a few more days of curing and then give it a three stage Beall buffing. ..
W.Y.






Mobilman.
I just noticed your inquiry and I think I know what you are referring to 


> Have one question tho. I know it can be done either way but why didn't you turn it into a cylinder before turning the inside? Wouldn't it keep the steady rest more even & maybe more centered?


 
I think what you are seeing is an optical illusion. I noticed that  myself after putting   the picture on my computer. The piece is indeed turned round in that picture and the steady rest worked real well for supporting it while doing the hollowing.

W.Y.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a hard time taking the pictures because of the high gloss on the finish . No flash and in the shade helped.

I was lucky that there was some birdseye figuring in the cherry wood in that one. 
It was hard to show it in the picture but in the hand, the bottom birdseye shows a dogs face . 

W.Y.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Al. (DocStram).

In a previous message you inquired regarding putting a tutorial about this in the IAP library.
That is quite alright with me . Go ahead and put the tutorial I just made in there on my behalf if you like and feel free to correct any errors or ommissions if you feel it is necessary.

Well, I finally downloaded some software to enable me to make tutorials in pdf format and got up enough nerve to try out the software .
It still needs some tweaking but this is my first attempt at making a pdf tutorial . Of course I have now installed it into my Woodworking Friends Tutorial board.

http://www.byoung.wynndel.ca/PDF's/Turning A Coffee  Mug With S S Insert.pdf

Hope this helps anyone that wants to make some and it sure would be nice if you would post a picture of them if you do. 
W.Y.


----------



## MobilMan (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job William.  WE all appreciate it.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 2, 2008)

William O Young said:


> Tom;
> That looks good. They are actually a no brainer to make  and there are more designs of them than you can shake a stick at :wink:.
> Was your picture taken before you supplied a means of locking the rails in place to keep the  wheels against the wood  or maybe it is on the back side and not shown .
> 
> W.Y.



yes there are t nuts on the back side to lock rails in place.


----------

